# Post-operative



## blummincars (Apr 12, 2007)

I had my thyroid removed 3 weeks ago and all is fine well nearly fine. The wound has healed nice and although i can't sing or shout i don't notice it all. I'm just a bit concerned as the past week i have become quite irritable and weepy (almost hormonal) but i know i am not due on. Does anyone know if this is something connected to my thyroid removal or is it just me being a woman. 

Sorry forgot to say hello to all as i'm new.


----------



## witchycat (Apr 22, 2007)

From what all I have read online that could be your body adjusting to the thyroid being taking out and your levels. They should be checking your levels soon to see if you will need to take the synthroid to provide the amount your body needs. I'm glad to hear otherwise your surgery went so well. 
It's scary thinking of anyone cutting on my neck.
I don't have any experience with it yet so I can't really say for sure it's just all the research I've been doing online to try to prepare myself for what is to come.  Hopefully someone with more first hand knowledge will be able to answer your question better.
I'm due to have mine taken out and it's scary but I'm so tired of my thyroid being overactive with the graves that I want it done. I have been reading here and sounds like either way I go I'll be in for a long hall which is what has my boyfriend so worried as well. 
I must admit right now I don't know which way is worse. Having to take the anti-thyroid pills and still dealing with my thyroid being overactive or having all my thyroid removed and having to take the synthroid pills for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fiddles (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi I just went to my pre-op today as I am having my thyroid out May 1st. The nurse was telling me that she had her thyroid out and had to be off all thyroid medication to be ready for the iodine treatment that they were going to give her. She was telling me that it was terrible that one minute she would be miserable yelling and the nexts minute crying. She said it was the worste feeling and she said it is hard to explain but hang in there because it is all worth while when your cancer free!


----------



## StoneFox (Apr 21, 2007)

I had two thirds of my thyroid out last Wednesday and am too healing well. I still have enough thyroid tissue left to avoid taking any medication but I too have been very emotional and driving my boyfriend up the wall. I got my period the day after the operation so that could be why but the emotions now come in fits and starts whereas before they were there in the 'brain fog' all the time.


----------

